# Air Bearing For Sharpening End Mills



## doc55 (Sep 10, 2016)

Here is a video of my air bearing in use.


----------



## dlane (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice grinder , Air compressor might have a rod knock tho, what Cfm to run the Bearing ?. 
Thanks


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 11, 2016)

Not much, Derrick. The clearance between the mating parts is very small, so it acts like a tiny orifice. That one being shop made, it's impossible to know by looking.
One I ran IIRC was only 2-3 scfm, dry air and on a min of 60 psig. Seems it had a recommended max, but I can't see why, unless it was the plumbing. I guess that would be just within reason, shop air pressure.


----------



## doc55 (Sep 11, 2016)

It only needs about 15-20 psi to float and really doesn't use much volume.


----------

